# Has anyone ever built their own buckboard or hay wagon?



## mac266 (Sep 4, 2011)

Did you use some commercial plans or how did you do it? Pics!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I built all of my hay wagons, just got a new one built last summer. I just built them how I felt they should be for the loads I am hauling (about 150 small square bales or 12 3x3x8 large squares). The new one is 8'x18' with a 6' high back on a 6 ton running gear.


----------



## mac266 (Sep 4, 2011)

That's awesome. What did you use for the frame/axles/undercarriage?


----------

